# Ice fishing LOW Lake of the Woods



## mymanimal

We've stayed with the same sleeper house outfit on LOW for about 6 years and we've not once really got into fish. There are 5 of us going again this year and my dad is disabled from a stroke so it's nice to stay put. I'd really like to find a sleeper house outfit that genuinely cares about us catching fish and not just taking our money. We'd even consider devils lake if there's sleeper houses to rent there. We have a great time playing cards and visiting otherwise, but it would sure be nice to catch something more than 30 small eyes for 5 guys in 3 days. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well to be honest... Sleeper shacks on LOW are a waste. You don't get "night" bites. You are better off just using a outfitter that will take you two and from shacks during the light. This way you can move around a little. What I mean by that is one day you could fish one spot. Then the next day you are in a different spot.

So I don't know the mobility of your father. But I have done this with a handicapped brother. He is in a wheel chair. It isn't easy as going to a spot once and stay put for three days. But it isn't horrible moving. If you make a few calls you can get package deals. Like 3 days fishing and 4 nights at a resort.

Also if you call a few places they will let you know if they are handicap accessible for rooms and for the fish houses. All the bigger places should be able to accomidate you. Like Ballards, Sportsmans, etc. If you want to go up to the Angle let me know. I can give you the contact info for a guy up there. Also depending on your fathers mobility that could be a good option.


----------



## the professor

The night bite can be decent for walleye, but usually its slow; it depends on location, depth, and water clarity. My biggest walleye through the ice was a 29" pig that rang the bell around 2 am.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Prof... Thanks for the info. I have done sleepers on the south side....and never caught a fish at night. But again that is fishing....


----------



## the professor

Chuck Smith said:


> Prof... Thanks for the info. I have done sleepers on the south side....and never caught a fish at night. But again that is fishing....


Yeah the last 2 times I was up there I never had a bite overnight, but when the water clarity is good, the bite seems to be better. We were out about 15 miles from zippel the year we had the best night bite.


----------



## Chuck Smith

after getting skunked those years. We decided to just sleep in a nice cabin instead. With closer access to a bar. HAHA.


----------



## lakeangler

Lyons Sleepers - great sleeper shacks and they always put us on the fish. We have booked with Lyons for years. Tim, Justin and Steve are great and they swing by a couple times a day in their bombardiers to see if you need anything. If the fish are not biting, they either move the shack or swing you out to one of their day shacks. Great group in my opinion.

Here is a link to Lyons. We usually book right after deer season. They tend to fill up quickly.
http://lyonsleepers.com/


----------

